# And That's How The Fight Started



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Saw a post on another forum that made me think this would make a great game. 

The idea is to come up with the beginning of the story that ends in... and that's how the fight started.

My sister and I were arguing on Christmas day. My husband (at the time) called us both b**ches... and that's how the fight stared.

I know that is not the best example, but the people here are so creative that with that one to give you the idea this will take off very well.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

FE wouldn't loan me his purple boa to go with my red spiked heals and I told him the first rule of fashion is to change your underware daily, and he said... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I told Roxy she'd been on the forum long enough and I wanted a shot at the computer to post for awhile, and that's how the fight start!  (jk Roxy)


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I saw a post Spooky1 made in the thread about "things in the room you are in" stating that there were underwear in the room... his, so I posted on the "person above my post" thread that Spooky1 was wearing underwear and RoxyBlue read it... and that how the fight started!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This really happened two minutes ago-
Me "I've made a big pot of beans and ham for supper." (a full meal in it's self)
Hubby "I'm going to throw some steaks on the grill to go with it." (I don't want to eat your cooking)
AND THAT IS HOW THE FIGHT WILL START TONIGHT


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

This girl I was dating once asked me if her plether pants made her ass look big and I said no dear. Then I innocently asked if she thought we should donate that wornout, overstuffed bean bag chair to Goodwill and that's when the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> I saw a post Spooky1 made in the thread about "things in the room you are in" stating that there were underwear in the room... his, so I posted on the "person above my post" thread that Spooky1 was wearing underwear and RoxyBlue read it... and that how the fight started!


LMAO, Nyx!

Actually, we never fight, we just occasionally disagree


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> LMAO, Nyx!
> 
> Actually, we never fight, we just occasionally disagree


Are you calling me a Liar? and that's how the fight started. :tonguevil:


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

A Gradmother didn't like the boy her Grandaughter was dating so she decided to invite them over for dinner and play a little trick on them. She would let out some SBD's during dinner and figured that on the way home they would blame each other and get in a big fight over it. That night during dinner she was quite glad not to hear one comment as she passed gas that brought tears to the eyes of the Grandaughter and her date. After they left she told her husband of her devious plan and he turned to her and in a very loud voice said, "OH YEAH, I FORGOT TO TELL YOU. I WAS DOING THE BILLS AND MY CALCULATOR DIED SO I TOOK THE BATTERIES FROM YOUR HEARING AID WHILE YOU WERE IN THE SHOWER ....... and that's how the fight started


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Since I'm out of creative ideas at the moment, here's one I found:


A wife sat down on the couch next to her husband as he was flipping channels. 

She asked, "What's on TV?"

He said, "Dust." 

And that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I sat patiently waiting for a parking spot at the mall today for what must have been 10 minutes while those slower than dirt people put their packages away, buckled their seat belts, adjusted the temperature setting in the car, found the right radio station and figured out which one of those little letters by the gear shift makes the car go forward and then as they were pulling out some dumb b**ch came whipping around the corner and stole my parking spot... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Lady N, that's justifiable homicide in the making!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I was at my Mom's and needed to borrow old clothes for a project we were going to do. I asked my sister if she had anything I could borrow. She said she doubted that anything of hers would fit me. Her husband chimed in and added... that's right honey she would probably have to spend most of the day pulling the pants up and not really get much work done... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I spoke to my teenager...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Some stump jumpin' hillbillies moved in next to me... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I come home early from work and my wife met me at the door and said honey I want you to go out and have a good time and I'll be waiting for you naked and in bed when you get home. 

So I took out my celll and dialed up my best friend to see if he wanted to go out and have a few beers and I heard his phone ringing from our bedroom closet .... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was buying a bottle of rum at the liquor store. The young guy at the register asked to see some ID. His co-worker looked over and said, "Come on, we're not that desperate"...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The bank prints a set of checks for my account and switches the order of the names so my husband's name is listed first. The next time I need checks, I go to the bank and tell them they need to list my name first on the checks since it's my account. The teller looks at me and says, "Oh, so you have a job?" ...and THAT'S when the fight started.

(true story, as is the one about the liquor store)


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

So, I am all excited that for the first time in years a guy I asked to coffee seems interested and when my mother hears the news replies with, "You better not take him to your house with the way it looks."... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Husband: "Whoa honey, that dress looks a bit tighter this year."

... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

"Well, my ex never had a problem with it."

... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

So, I think I lost my cell phone today and in a major panic and ask my Mom to do me a huge favor and go to where I thought I lost it to check for me since I was stuck at a Christmas party for work. When I get home I call her to see if she found it. She said that since they (my Mom, sister and brother-in-law) were on their way somewhere else my sister and brother-in-law "didn't feel like" doing me the favor... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Some stump jumpin' hillbillies moved in next to me... and that's how the fight started.


who you callin a stump jumpin hillbilly? ...and that's how the fight started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Randyaz flashed us... we giggled... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Dec 25 Yes I'm at work .....I came in to relief the guy who just worked the night shift....I asked if his back hurt.......he said no ....Why......well because mine does from carrying your ass.....and that's how the fight started....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A co-worker brewed a pot of ultra-strong coffee (the kind that leaves grit in your teeth and can take tar off your car). He asked, "How do you like the coffee?" I said. "It smells a lot like that dead skunk I passed on the road this morning"....and that's how the fight started.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Dec 26 same guy that I relived as before........starts telling me that he knows what he's doing, and that he doesn't need me trying to make him look stupid.........and i said he doesn't need any help in that area ....you do just fine by yourself..........and that's when the fight started


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My brother said he agreed with me and that's ....wait a minute he agreed with me? For once no fight. A Christmas miracle!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I went to my mother-in laws ......and that's when the fight started..


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The dogs just won't let me alone tonight... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I have been real nice to my wife today .......hoping to get some love-in....and that's when the fight started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

rottincorps said:


> I have been real nice to my wife today .......hoping to get some love-in....and that's when the fight started


So was the man next door... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lady Nyxie took rottincorps' post to the next level...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

my room mate mouthed of to my aunt which i love..(she's like the white version of Maddea) and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My neighbor came home from jail this morning... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My boss told me that I had to stay late to pick up the slack for someone who goofs off all day and then of course has to leave at 5:00 on the dot... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I showed my sons girlfriend that photo of him in a wedding gown and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I encountered stupid people at Wal-Mart today (I know... shocking isn't it?)... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

When I went to leave Wal-Mart the "guard" at the door (who had just watched me leave the checkout line) asked to see my receipt like I stole something... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I asked Lady Nyxie why she gets in so many fights ..... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I tried to give my cat a bath...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

my roomate's friend came over and she's just like my room mate, she yelled at me because my dog snapped at her...and that how the fight started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> I asked Lady Nyxie why she gets in so many fights ..... and that's how the fight started.


Nyx asked Spooky1 (in her best NY/NJ accent) "You got a problem wit that?"... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

RoxyBlue asked Lady Nyxie, "Are you messin' wit my man?'...and that's how the fight started


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My hubby got a four day weekend this weekend...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> RoxyBlue asked Lady Nyxie, "Are you messin' wit my man?'...and that's how the fight started


 Nyx replied, "Yes, I am, so what you gonna do 'bout it?"... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I told my monster in law the the dryer was fixed and asked so whats your excuse for not doing laundry now? Ans thats how the fight started


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Nyx replied, "Yes, I am, so what you gonna do 'bout it?"... and that's how the fight started.


So I said, if you two are going to fight, can I watch ... and that's how rthe fight started.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> So I said, if you two are going to fight, can I watch ... and that's how rthe fight started.


lol

my cousin came over and started picking on me...and that's how the fight started


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(This is a conversation I used to have regularly with a co-worker many years ago)

Co-Worker: "Let's go out to lunch today."
Me: "Okay, where would you like to go?"
Co-Worker: "I don't care, pick a place."
Me: "How about (fill in the blank with first suggestion)?"
Co-Worker: "No, I had that kind of food last night for dinner."
Me: "What about (fill in the blank with next suggestion)?"
Co-Worker: "No, I had that for lunch yesterday."
Me (getting exasperated): "All right, then where would you like to go?"
Co-Worker: "I don't care, any place is fine."

....and that's when the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Speaking of work... last month I told a co-worker how to handle a situation. 

At 2 am on Saturday I realized the task hadn't been completed so I called and left myself a voice mail for this morning. 

When I asked my co-worker about the task she said she didn't know how to handle it. So, I e-mail back saying that unless I am mistaken I had told her to do the following steps (provided list of steps). Then I go on to say "So, if you can perform the above listed steps we can get this cleaned up before the year ends." 

She e-mails me back saying, "I don't appreciate your 'So, if you can perform the above listed steps we can get this cleaned up before the year ends.'" 

... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My dog just chewed teeth off of the zipper on a new sleeping bag... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Both of my kids were riding in the back seat...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## BrokebackHaunter (Jan 5, 2009)

my partner asked me..do these pants make my butt look big..I said no..it makes the pants look small..& that's how the fight started.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I came home and said good morning dear.....and that's how the fight started


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I sent her a text asking to bring home coffee and milk and thats how the fight started


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I said "Sorry honey, but I forgot to balance the checkbook while you were in service over in the Iraq war"...and that started a really big fight.
(I didn't really forget, but I'm not good at it. But I didn't bounce a check or anything.)


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the dog went into the living room and tried to eat the cat food...and that's how the fight started.

(seriously i walked in the door...heard a hiss and a yelp...then my dog went running by my legs...and then the cat hissed at me..)


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I woke up and said good morning dear........and that's how the fight started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I am really tired and cranky today and someone had the nerve to look at me... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I told Lady Nyxie maybe she shouldn't be out carousing so late during the week....and that's how the fight started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

A girlfriend of mine asked me a question and told me to tell the truth and I did... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> A girlfriend of mine asked me a question and told me to tell the truth and I did... and that's how the fight started.


LOL, ya shouda known better!:googly:


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

i told a co worker he was as use full as a sack of rocks....and that's how the fight started


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

my dog had the nerve to wake me up early this morning by jumping up on my stomach....and that's how the fight started


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

All I did was punch him in the nose...and thats how the fight started.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I told my girl I liked her new legwarmers but she wasn't wearing any .... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

all I said was..you got a face that wouldn't work on radio......and thats when the fight started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My dog chewed up his brand new dog pillow in just a few days time... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

One of my favorite games lapped over onto the second page because no one is playing it... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the dog walked in to the living room and one of the cats jumped him....and that's how the fight started 

(literally jumped him...scared the crap out of him)


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

My wife said the boobs on that new prop was too big... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

......."Well I was Always told It's better to be a smart ass ,....then a dumb ass ...Sr....and that's how the fight started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I used to spend a ton of time cleaning the bathroom and then my ex would shave and leave a huge mess behind... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I wanted to get up and get things done and thats how the fight started


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I came to bed late because I was on the forum... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I came to bed late because I was on the forum... and that's how the fight started.


LOL, you must have been fighting with yourself then!:googly:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Scareme's company tried to leave when she was having an enjoyable time... and that's when the fight started.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

My date said she was thinking about going to modeling school and I said "that's great, I need someone to model for my stirring witch prop" ......... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I was in the Man zone ......The BBQ....and she said do you know what your doing......and that's when the fight started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The dogs are being a pain in my backside tonight... and that's how the fight started. Who's bright idea was it to get three of them anyway?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I told Lady Nyxie no fights for 24 hours .... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My boss thought he was right...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I tried not to fight for 24 hours like Spooky1 asked... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lady Nyxie, I complement you on your restraint .... so no fighting for us.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

A co-worker misread an e-mail that I sent to them... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

A neighbor called my Haunt "cute"... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The waitress rang up my bill and it came out to over $10,000 for a medium pizza, mozerella sticks, one hoagie and two drinks... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

....I said ALL YOU DO IS POUR COFFEE!....and thats how the fight started.......AND WHERE THE HELL IS THE SUGER!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A friend and I went to a Sunday brunch. When the bill came, the waitress had given her the senior discount...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

A nice eatery "that's a fancy word for restaurant"..I took my better half to...when the bill arrived this pimple pic-ken tard add a 20% gratuity....for WHAT! I told him let me decide whether your worth a tip or not....then the manager came out ....AND THATS WHEN THE FIGHT STARTED


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don Givens started posting phrases highlighting Lady Nyxie's "THIG" typo in the "EEWWW" thread - and that's how the fight started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Don Givens started posting phrases highlighting Lady Nyxie's "THIG" typo in the "EEWWW" thread - and that's how the fight started


Ok, great minds think alike... I was going to type pretty much that exact same statement in here.

Again, I have asked our fearless leader to fix the title as it bugs the daylights out of me.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The carbon monoxide alarm went off in the mother in laws room at 3am and we both told her to go back to bed......


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I am up against a deadline for a project, but require the help of a co-worker who is aware of my deadling. Well, this co-worker decided to blow me off... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Someone told me that Halloween was stupid... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

my room mate accused me of laying around the house....and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

slightlymad said:


> The carbon monoxide alarm went off in the mother in laws room at 3am and we both told her to go back to bed......


I laugh every time I read this one, SM:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dark Angel cleaned the house from top to bottom, scrubbed the bathroom to a sparkling shine, bought a week's worth of groceries, cleaned the refrigerator, prepared a gourmet meal, put a new coat of tasteful paint on the living room walls, and rotated the tires on the car - and when her roommate came home, there was nothing to fight about...and that's when the fight started


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

In an attempt to add some 'spice' to our relationship, the wife dressed up in tight leather from head to toe. She turned down the lights and waited confidently. When I got home from work and beheld the scene, I quickly asked "What's for dinner Batman?"... THAT'S when the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Monk said:


> In an attempt to add some 'spice' to our relationship, the wife dressed up in tight leather from head to toe. She turned down the lights and waited confidently. When I got home from work and beheld the scene, I quickly asked "What's for dinner Batman?"... THAT'S when the fight started.


LMAO, Monk!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I asked my wife to get out of bed and make me a samich..........Oh CRAP!..... that's when the fight started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Someone once asked me why I get in so many fights... and that's when the fight started.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

some guy walking his dog, said hi and let his dog CRAP on my lawn.....no big deal.....but then he walked away leaving the lawn cookie for me ,....well not to be rude I picked up the treat bear haded and through it right at him.......AND THATS WHEN THE FIGHT STARTED.........one of my more proud moments.......at least that's what I told the cops...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Someone once asked me why I get in so many fights... and that's when the fight started.


That was Spooky1, wasn't it?:googly: I was wondering where he got that black eye.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> That was Spooky1, wasn't it?:googly: I was wondering where he got that black eye.


Yes, my aim is getting better and my bad shoulder is getting stronger all the time. :devil:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Stupid people p**s me off and the world abounds with stupid people... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> That was Spooky1, wasn't it?:googly: I was wondering where he got that black eye.


It wasn't Lady Nyxie, it was a big guy, I don't fight girls, yeah, no, it was a huge guy... no it was three huge guys, really. If you think I look bad, you should see them ....... not a mark on them.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> It wasn't Lady Nyxie, it was a big guy, I don't fight girls, yeah, no, it was a huge guy... no it was three huge guys, really. If you think I look bad, you should see them ....... not a mark on them.


Yeah, yeah, I saw it... I was there... it was three huge guys. Spooky1 is just being modest... he put a hurtin' on them boys for sure.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Three huge guys tried to hurt my Spooky1...and THAT's when the fight started


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I cheated and found this one with an internet search.

My wife and I are watching Who Wants To Be A Millionaire while we were in bed. I turned to her and said, "Do you want to have sex?"

"No," she answered.

I then said, "Is that your final answer?"

She didn't even look at me this time, simply saying "Yes."

So I said, "Then I'd like to phone a friend."

And that's when the fight started....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you for clarifying that your story is from the Internet, Spooky1


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I was posting in the tell the truth and my wife walked in and asked what I was doing ....I said I'm trying to be a post whore and that's when the fight started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My cat dared to set his feet on the floor and the dog saw him... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I went to this Super Bowl party and said that I thought football was stupid... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> I went to this Super Bowl party and said that I thought football was stupid... and that's how the fight started.


You are a woman after my own heart:googly:


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

my neighbor was telling me how stupid his kid is and how many dumb things he has done ,......and I merely pointed out that the apple doesnt fall far from the tree....and that's how the fight started


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

... Lady Nyxie asked why no one was posting on this thread while she was away, and I said, you were away? And that's when the fight started.  (Just kidding Nyxie we all missed you)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

a guy orders a couch from the jcpenney catalog and has it shipped to the store. He picks it up i help him out to his car. He brought a honda civic to take his couch home in.
THats when the fight got started....(true story minus the fight)


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> ... Lady Nyxie asked why no one was posting on this thread while she was away, and I said, you were away? And that's when the fight started.  (Just kidding Nyxie we all missed you)


Them's fightin' words Spooky1... and that's how the fight started. (Just kidding... glad to be back)


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Some guy was more interested in chatting on the phone this morning than driving... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I turned my back, the dog chewed on something that is not a toy... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

a little girl walked by our 20 dollar prop and said "geeze it isnt halloween yet"

and thats how the fight got started


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

A little girl walked by bloodsheds 20 dollar prop and said "geeze it isnt halloween yet"

And thats how the fight got started


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Last night, my wife said "my sister is coming to stay with us for a while"...

...that's how the fight started.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

my mom smashed my foil skull...

...and thats how the fight started


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

My stepson wasn't paying attention to what he was doing and knocked my motorcycle over...

...and that's how the massacre started.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

my sister stole my shrimp...

,,,and thats how the fight started


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I said to my husband, "You bought a $35,000 sports car, you didn't discuss it with me, you won't let me drive it, and it never leaves the garage." He made the fatal mistake of actually thinking he could respond to that.
And that's how the marriage ended... I mean that's how the fight started.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

my dad decided not to take me to gamestop today...

...and thats how the fight started


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

my dog/temporary guest max snarled at me when i was going to pet him and then he got the idea that it would be okay for him to jump on my stomach..

and that's how the fight started


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

"so then _HE_ said, "Your Momma!"...
and that's how the fight started


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

The marriage counselor asked what I was honestly thinking...
...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

so I says to him, "hey, as long as you're not spending it on hookers and blow!"

and that's when the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I am on the tail end of two weeks of having a cold and a co-worker from another building that I don't talk to too often says how terrible I sound... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I said Happy mothers day.......and that's how the fight started


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

My son said moms cooking diner can I stay here...............


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Someone said "good morning" to me... and that's how the fight started. (I am not a morning person).


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Someone said "can't you get this stuff finished any faster?" and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My neighbors (3 people with less than a full job between them) had their laundry on their laundry tree (that over hangs into my yard) for a week... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of my little theater friends wants me to rewrite an entire musical score (22 songs) between now and beginning of August, but said "take your time"....and that's how the fight started.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I told my neighbor he wasnt done mowing his lawn yet to get the mower back out....and thats how the fight started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

One of my friends told me this one... Her husband came home early from work on Wednesday morning because he wasn't feeling well. The night before he had been out with the boys. She felt compelled to draw a line between the two events for him (cause maybe he hadn't noticed the line until she pointed it out)... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

So, I used something one of my co-workers did this morning in the "Things That Make You Go Eeewwwww!!!" thread while she stood next to my desk... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

my mom called...

and that's how the fight started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My boss suggested that I may have to stay late on the Friday night of a 3 day holiday weekend... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My boss thinks I should be his moral compass instead of developing one of his own...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My boss told me that I probably won't get the desk I want when we move to the other side of the building... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I asked if they would consider me for a promotion at work... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I said, Do not sit there and eat an entire bag of chips at 11:00 o'clock at night,you'll get heartburn......and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I got up this morning and went to work... and that's how the fight started. (Sadly, that's not far from the truth)


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

It's not MY fault you sang"Happy Birthday to You" and forgot the words...and that's how the fight started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I brought left over Taco Bell in that my co-workers thought I ran out at lunch time for without asking them if they wanted anything... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I introduced my wife to my girlfriend..and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I introduced my dog to my cat... and THAT's how the fight started.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I told my husband it was MY jig saw. I didn't care if he did buy it for me, he couldn't borrow it. And that's how the fight started...


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Monk said:


> I introduced my wife to my girlfriend..and that's how the fight started.


Monk, my friend, don't know how exactly to say this, but Duh! :googly:


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

My fiance threw away the 'junk' that was collecting on my prop station... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

My husband complains that my haunt props are taking up space in "his" garage...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They made us move our desks at work... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My boss's boss swore he asked me to do a task that I never heard him ask and then insisted on telling half the company that I never did the task... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The people at Michael's told me that the store near me would not have their Halloween stuff out for a few more weeks... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I said this will be the last prop I build this year.......and that's how the fight started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My mother told me that I had too much Halloween stuff... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

my father-in law opened his mouth.....and believe me that's when the fight started


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

When the band started to play, someone slipped on some brass knuckles...that's how the fight started.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

He said good morning and welcome to Wall-mart...and thats when the fight started


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

:lolkin:

my aunt told me that gargoyles are evil..and that's how the fight started


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I woke up ......and that's how the fight started....


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

My father-in-law trimmed the trees I had been letting overgrow in the front for my display... and that's how the fight started...


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

My boss thought he new what he was talking about.....and that's when the fight started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Someone told me it is too early to be thinking about Halloween... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy says that I can't start putting up Halloween decorations until October ... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Both Roxy and Spooky1 answered the question asking what percentage of your set up is done so far with different answers... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy says that I can't start putting up Halloween decorations until October ... and that's how the fight started.


Them's fightin' words alright.

By my calculations you should start setting up no later than the beginning of September (unless you are a newbie). Actually, since the stuff is out in the stores, it only makes sense to set up what you have brought home right away, right?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

The guy didn't put his shopping cart away in the designated area and it rolled and hit my headlight and cracked it....and that's how the fight got started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The neighbor's son spit at his sister and she grabbed a baseball bat...and that's how the fight started (true story - ended up with a few police cars, a fire truck, and an ambulance right outside our house)


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Roxy congratulated a newbie on being a 1/2 (500) ho... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The company where my mother works told them a week ago to expect that half of her department should expect a lay off and waited a week to actually do it... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I walked in to the room....and that's how the fight started


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I got married....so that's how the fight got started


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My mother told me that we were taking my grandmother on a three hour road trip on my day off... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone left a mess in the kitchen at work, clearly in the mistaken belief that someone else would clean it up - and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Someone posted below me in Last Post Wins...and thats how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Someone told me this game is stupid... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

A secret that I told to a good friend got leaked... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Some glued the dog's sphincter shut, and that's how....


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Someone ratted Creepster out for gluing the dog's sphincter shut... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone glued Creepster to the dog - and that's how the fight started


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Does this dog make my butt look big? Don't lie otherwise thats how the fight will start


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I told The Creepster that he made the dog's butt look big - and that's how the fight started


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I found a tooth embedded in my knuckle....and thats how the fight started


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I told the Creepster to have a Merry Christmas...and that's how the fight started


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

nixie said:


> I told the Creepster to have a Merry Christmas...and that's how the fight started


I gave ecoli with H1N1 to everyone for Blak christmas and thats how the fight started...you ingrates


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I injected The Creepster with Eternally Happy Juice - and that's how the fight started


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I injected The Creepster with Eternally Happy Juice - and that's how the fight started


Ohhh thats what its called now:googly:

I started to hit on Roxy after she gave me happy juice...and thats how the fight started...but I don't stand a chance against Spooky


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I took Harry Potter's wand from Creepster, and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I told Curious George to steal The Creepster's nose banana - and that's how the fight started


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Creepster poking fun at my beloved MN Vikings and then asking for cookies - and that's how the fight started


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Creepster said:


> I started to hit on Roxy after she gave me happy juice(


Creepster was hitting on my Roxy, that's how the fight started! :ninja:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I tried to find information on the DC Government web site - and that's how the fight would start if I knew who to fight with

Try using a web site that appears to be full of good information, but either takes you in circles or has links that are not updated or available anymore - grrr!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Roxy using IE to do a search...and thats how the fight started


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I asked the IT guy if I could get more memory for my computer at work (again) .... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

My husband bought flat white paint for our daughter's new room and refuses to bring it back...that's how the fight started.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

tear gassing random people that's how the fight started.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

threw a big gulp in a cops face and thats how the fight started


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Telling a neighbor that they smell


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

taking a dump on the neighbors front porch and thats how the fight started


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Using the neighbors fish pond to practice casting


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Creepster claimed he could show the ladies here how to wear high heels properly...and that's how the fight started


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL........

Me and my BIG MOUTH...is how every fight starts......last weekend making fun of wifes sister...Thats how the skillet got dented on my head lol:googly:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Neighbor's dog went after someone walking by and that's how the fight started


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone told Morbid Mike he looked just like his garden gnomes - and that's how the fight started


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Somebody stole all of Roxy's posts and that's how the fight started


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I blew a kiss to the a$$hole driving in front of me after he gave me the finger...and that's when the fight started.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

She asked "Does this dress make me look fat" and that's how the fight started


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He said, "That's not what you're wearing to the party is it?" and that's how the fight started!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone "borrowed" Hairazor's favorite pair of scissors....and that's how the fight started


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Someone put their greasy fingerprints on Roxy's highly polished violin...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The credit card bill arrived...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone left the toilet seat up in the middle of the night....and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Somebody said Santa Claus didn't exist and that's how the fight started


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Someone said women are still not a man's equal...and that's how the (big) fight started.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He said, "I ate the last bit of chocolate in the house" and that's how the fight started!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone denied eating the last piece of chocolate....and that's how the fight started


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Somebody said "Go ahead. I can take it" and that's how the fight started


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I intruduced the two new birds to the cat , and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I told my boss I couldn't believe she had a Masters Degree---and that's how the fight started!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

My wife asked me if she looked fat in this dress,and that's how the fight started!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A Democrat and a Republican in the same room and that's how the fight started


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The man beat the pregnant lady to the last seat on the bus --and that's how the fight started


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My daughter went with a bunch of girls to Las Vegas...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

An ex called me on the phone...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The sisters all went out for drinks together...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

She caught her husband in bed with her sister.......and that's how the massacre......er fight started!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Doc upped the roids to 60mg...and that's when the fights started.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

He asked her why she didn't know how to put a toilet seat _down_, and that's when the fight started....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Star Trek fans and Star Wars fans argued who was tougher, Captain Kirk or Luke Skywalker and that's how the fight started


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

She asked "what are you doing"? I answered building another prop for Halloween. And Thats how the fight started!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The neighbor backed into her car......and that's how the fight started!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

She was in the middle of a movie and he walked in and changed the channel -- and that's how the fight started


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:He said.....but.....I thought being fast was good........and that's how the fight started....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Pumpkin5 stepped on the prop Roxy had worked on for a week........and lord, that's how the fight started!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I bought two canaries, and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

He commented on her picture and that's how the fight started


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

One year, I decided to buy my mother-in-law a cemetery plot as a Christmas gift... 
The next year, I didn't buy her a gift. 
When she asked me why, I replied, 
"Well, you still haven't used the gift I bought you last year!" 
And that's how the fight started..... 

________________________________ _____________________________ 
Found on Internet


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hairazor triied to shove Copchick into a centrifuge to extract all the gold out of her body....and that's how the fight started (that will make sense if you read Unstructured Thoughts)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

^Ahahahaha!^

He drank the only cup of coffee in the house this morning ---and that's how the fight started!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

She told the end of the movie to the crowd waiting outside the theater to see the movie.......and that's how the fight started!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

I took my wife to a restaurant. The waiter, for some reason, took my order first. 

"I'll have the rump steak, rare, please." 

The man at the table next to us asked, "Aren't you worried about the mad cow?" 

"Nah, she can order for herself." 

And that's how the fight started..... 

_______________________________ 

Found on Internet


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

He forgot to pick up his wife........she walked home in the pouring rain.......that's how the fight started!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

We were going to a wedding. The guy that I was seeing at the time was very italian. When he came to pick me up he was dressed like a mafia gangster. Black pin stripe suit, white tie, etc. He knew it was a cop's wedding! ...and that's how the fight started. (True story)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Copchick and Hairazor challenged Roxy and Pumpkin5 to a tag team match........and that's how the fight started........on PPV no less!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Goblin was told he couldn't watch PPV during the fight....and that's how the fight started


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

^LMAO 

Evil Andrew interfered in the match........and that's how the fight started!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Evil Andrew started throwing mud on everyone saying it was a mud wrestling championship match. ...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The referee disqualified both teams........and that's how the fight started


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Two Haunt Forum members saw the last pose and stay skellie for 50% off at the local Walgreen --- and that's how the fight started!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

He kicked her jack-o-lantern off the porch.........and that's how the fight started!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

the hoa said you can't put up your holloween decorations.... and thats how the fight started


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

They tore down his Halloween decorations.........and that's how the fight started


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

He said he's turning the basement (my workroom) into a rec room...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The referee rang the bell and that's how the fight started!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He was trying to watch TV and when she crossed in front of him he said, "you make a better door than window" and that's how the fight started!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

She stabbed him with the broken underwire from her bra, and that's how.....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Someone said "Why don't you stop this Halloween nonsense" and that's how the fight started..............


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...someone said "This is man's work"...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A friend borrowed the car and totalled it........and that's how the fight started


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She asked, "DO these pants make me look fat?" and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

He laughed when her pants split and that's how the fight started!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He asked, "Was that you or the dog?" and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

She said "It was the dog" and that's how the fight started.......between her and the dog!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I ran into an ex, and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I didn't dodge the first punch... And that's how the fight started...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

He kicked him in the seat of his pants and that's how the fight started


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ummm, I can't tell, are you a guy or a gal -- and that's how the fight started


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

He pointed at her newborn baby and said "I'll see if I can find a banana for your monkey"
.......and that's how the fight started!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He said, "Don't you think you go overboard with Halloween?" and that's how the fight started


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

As we are leaving Costco, I said "I'm going back for 2 more" and that's how the fight started!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The bell rang and that's how the fight started!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hubby found one of my Halloween buys that I smuggled in the house for this year and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...someone told Death's Door she was a fraidy-cat for not going down into the dark basement to get some chairs after watching scary movies - and that's how the fight started


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

He said "Do your worse" and that's how the fight started!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

I forgot to take out the garbage and thats how the fight started.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I said, "Oh grow up!", and that's how---


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

I spoke too soon, and thats how the fight started.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I went out to supper with my daughter...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

I didn't know what I wanted to eat and thats how the fight started!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I asked hubby, "How was your day?", and that's how the fight started.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

I wanted to watch football, and thats how the fight started!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

My bolt of burlap arrived from Joann's today and that's how the fight started


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

He saw his electric bill and that's how the fight started


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

The last piece of cake was eaten, and not by me.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

E-bay bill came today...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

She asked "Does this dress make me look fat" and he replied "No fatter than usual!" That's how the fight started!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone took the last battery from the stockpile at the office without mentioning it to anyone else, and that's how the fight started


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

He made fun of his friend's wife and that's how the fight started


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I suggested we need a 14th skeleton and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

They asked for my opinion and that's how the fight started!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

He paid with wet money, wadded up from his swimming trunks....and thats how the fight started.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

The wife asked the husband why we pay every month for a motorcycle that gets ridden 5 times a year...and that's how the fight started.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

He didn't ask for directions like she said and got lost and that's how the fight started!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I took her drink away from her and that's when the fight started


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The guy who always turns in his timesheet late asked if he could get his paycheck early...and that's when the fight started


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

He borrowed her car then wrecked it and that's how the fight started


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

"You're doing it all wrong"... and that's how the fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He said "Don't bother your pretty little head about that"....and that's how the fight started


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

She said "Take your best shot" and that's how the fight started


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

I got on an elevator with a rather busty woman when she asked "Would you please press one?"

And that's how the fight started...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

^ Oh you naughty boy!

I said, "You better let me drive because you have had 1 too many"---and that's how the fight started


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

She wouldn't eat her poison mushrooms.........and that's how the fight started


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I stole last from Goblin...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I handcuffed Copchick to Justin Bieber.....and that's how the fight started


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He spent my last five bucks on his other girlfriend, and that's HTFS


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hairazor said:


> He spent my last five bucks on his other girlfriend, and that's HTFS


I sold tickets and that's how the fight started!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I said, "Rick" and that's how the fight started.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The Title company told Rick, We'll cut you a check tomorrow...and that's how a big fight started.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone said Christmas is better than Halloween....and that's how the fight started:googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

When a Christmas person tried to break up that ^ fight, another fight started


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A bitchy co-worker threw out my prime rib and brie sandwich, I confronted her and that's how the fight started.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Pam thought I only had 3 stoves and 4 lanterns then I left the shed unlocked. That’s how fight started....


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

He bought chocolate ice cream cake for his diabetic wife, and that's how the fight started


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My Sweetie drank the last coke on a stressful day and that's how the fight started


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

My wife tried to put me on a diet. And that's how the fight started


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dreadmakr told Hairazor she had the body of a 23 year old.....and kept it in a trunk....and that’s how the fight started


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Several guys waring Greenbay T-shirts walked into a bar full of Bears fans, and that's how the fight started


----------

